# Longworth chuck feet



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wzhere would you go to find these?
I've got the rubber ones from PSI and they get brittle and split.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Wzhere would you go to find these?
> I've got the rubber ones from PSI and they get brittle and split.


I just posted about these in another thread. :laughing:

Scroll down to the bottom of the page. I have not used these, just seen the seller demo them in his videos.

http://www.dwmontville.com/AvailableTools.htm


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Dave Paine said:


> I just posted about these in another thread. :laughing:
> 
> Scroll down to the bottom of the page. I have not used these, just seen the seller demo them in his videos.
> 
> http://www.dwmontville.com/AvailableTools.htm


I know you did, Dave.
I scrolled down and saw those and wondered where I could buy some.
Is the vendor there and I missed it?..... Sorry.....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I know you did, Dave.
> I scrolled down and saw those and wondered where I could buy some.
> Is the vendor there and I missed it?..... Sorry.....


I think you missed the part to click on buy on Etsy. Same person, but Etsy has a shopping cart.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/84796642/special-tall-grippers-for-scroll-chucks


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Are these for a Coles jaws? If so I had a similar problem with dry rot and went down to the hardware store and bought some 1/4 inch hose a foot long, cut it up into 8 peices the same length and viola. Cheap but gets the job done


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

guglipm63 said:


> Are these for a Coles jaws?


They're actually for the Longworth chuck I made.
The hose trick might work with some Jerryriggin'....


----------



## vhuffines (Jul 27, 2011)

I had holding problems with PSI hard rubber retainers. Went to Lowes to the hardware specicality bins found tapered rubber stoppers. Took them home bored bolt sized holes thru them, placed small flat washer on the bolt then bolts thru stoppers then screwed stoppers down till snug (small end down) where hard retainers were then tightened jaws till snug contact made with bowl edge. Now tighten bolts equally around the soft rubber expands for a great hold. Have not lost a bowl since doing this.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

vhuffines said:


> I had holding problems with PSI hard rubber retainers. Went to Lowes to the hardware specicality bins found tapered rubber stoppers. Took them home bored bolt sized holes thru them, placed small flat washer on the bolt then bolts thru stoppers then screwed stoppers down till snug (small end down) where hard retainers were then tightened jaws till snug contact made with bowl edge. Now tighten bolts equally around the soft rubber expands for a great hold. Have not lost a bowl since doing this.


Thanks for that great idea.
Lowes huh?
Hardware section?...tapered rubber stoppers...got it!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Several different diameters available.

This is the 1in diameter.

Likely these will need longer screws, so measure the length of the stopper while at the store and pick up whatever length of screws you need.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_439164-37672-52033_4294711044__?productId=4258837&Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&pl=1¤tURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=


----------

